#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso/fdis 19011:2018

## John Keys

Please share ISO/FDIS 19011:2018 Auditing,,,,


Thank you allSee More: Iso/fdis 19011:2018

----------


## JECA

Un servidor tambin agradecer*a la norma ISO 19011:2018

----------


## JECA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

New edition ISO 19011:2018 You can download (free) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## John Keys

Thanks my friend

----------


## JECA

You are welcom

----------


## Khlaed

Thanks

----------


## catelsan

Thanks JEKA :-)

----------

